# DC area DM needs more players



## OldSchoolDM (Nov 17, 2008)

An Ad&d group that has been in existence for over twenty years is looking for new players for our epic Dragonlance game. 

The game itself is a mesh of 1st and 2nd edition rules. We are a relaxed bunch of veteran players who enjoy the game for the fun of it, and for the story created by it. We aren't rule lawyers but know most of the mechanics of the game and play it with common sense.

We are looking for veteran players of the older Ad&d editions and are familiar with the dragonlance world.

Gaming details and party make up will be available for those interested.


----------



## Mother Superior (Nov 20, 2008)

I might be interested in this. I say "might" because I am waiting to hear back from a DM about a game possibly in Chantilly. But in the meantime, it can't hurt to learn more about your game. I'm familiar with 1st ed., having cut my teeth on it, as well as 2nd ed. What day/time do you get together?

Jeremy


----------



## CamBrown (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi,

I also might be interested in your game.  I don't know any specifics about Dragonlance (other than a very little bit about Soth), although I do know AD&D 2E well.  I currently DM a Ravenloft 2E game in Washington, but would like to get back into playing as well.

I'm 26, male, easy going, not a hardcore gamer, interested in a well-thought-out campaign run by a DM interested in telling a fun, interactive story.  I'm not particularly interested in a very high level campaign, but I couldn't tell if by "epic" you meant "high level" or if by "epic" you meant "the PCs participate in important world events and shape campaign setting history."  If the later, I would be interested.

Feel free to email me if I sound like a good fit.  If not, good luck filling out your party.

-Cam


----------



## VonGamer (Nov 24, 2008)

where to you meet?  when? location?


----------



## OldSchoolDM (Nov 26, 2008)

VonGamer said:


> where to you meet?  when? location?




Games are held at my Fathers House, One Saturday a Month In Upper Marlboro Maryland.


----------



## OldSchoolDM (Dec 7, 2008)

BumP

1st/2nd AD&D game based in the Dragonlance gaming verse is looking for new veteran players to join the epic storyline.

Nearly all Races found in the Dragonlance/Players handbook/ and Humanoid guides are usable. 

All alignments, nearly all clerical orders (except Chemosh & Morgion whom are the bad guys) 

Easy going veteran group thats been playing for over twenty years opens it doors for new players in the DC area.  Games are held in Upper Marlboro MD.  We are not rule lawyers, don't care about encumberaces and or non weapon proficencies just entertaining storys good hack n slash and alot of Joking around and various movie references (Monty Python, Ghostbusters, Space Balls, Young Frankenstein etc etc etc) 

Next game is being held January 10th. Those interested reply here or email me for more info.

Matthew.


----------



## OldSchoolDM (Jan 3, 2009)

BumP

1st/2nd AD&D game based in the Dragonlance gaming verse is looking for new veteran players to join the epic storyline.

Nearly all Races found in the Dragonlance/Players handbook/ and Humanoid guides are usable. 

All alignments, nearly all clerical orders (except Chemosh & Morgion whom are the bad guys) 

Easy going veteran group thats been playing for over twenty years opens it doors for new players in the DC area. Games are held in Upper Marlboro MD. We are not rule lawyers, don't care about encumberaces and or non weapon proficencies just entertaining storys good hack n slash and alot of Joking around and various movie references (Monty Python, Ghostbusters, Space Balls, Young Frankenstein etc etc etc) 

Next game is being held January 10th. Those interested reply here or email me for more info.

Matthew.


----------



## OldSchoolDM (Jan 12, 2009)

BumP

Next game is February 14th.

My group is welcoming new members in a 1st/2nd edition DnD game based in the Dragonlance gaming world.  No Rule lawyers required, just a common sense and creative game complete with humor and old movie references (usually ghostbusters, spaceballs, Monty Pythons Holy grail) 

Games are held in Upper Marlboro MD. Calling all Veterans of the older editions, all ages are welcome but we prefer people of 30-50 of age due to those probably more familar with the older versions than the current 3rd and 4th editions out there.


----------



## Mother Superior (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Matthew,

This sounds like something I could do, depending on certain factors, so I'd like to ask a couple of questions:

1) I understand the game takes place one Saturday a month. At what time? How long do you usually play? I'd be driving from Arlington, so while my trip would not be terribly long, it wouldn't be a short drive through the park, either.

2) What is the age range of the players in the group? You said you prefer people that fall in the 30-50 years old age bracket, but what are the ages now? (This is not a deal-breaker; I am just curious.)

That's about it.


----------



## Mother Superior (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot another question: How many players do you currently have?


----------



## OldSchoolDM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Mother 

People arrive basically between 11:30 to 12:30 game starts about 12:45-1 pm The game lasts 4 or five hours depending on how evolving the story is for the players and or weather conditions. Me and a few of the players are coming from Burke and Springfield VA definately understand that if traffic is being iffy it can seem like a hike. 

Player count wise outside of me DMing we have five players currently, two of which don't always show up so basically its three core people plus me.

Age wise, me at 30 is the youngest, with players as old as 58-60, being my father and his best friend. We are about as laid back as you can get.


----------



## Mother Superior (Jan 13, 2009)

OldSchoolDM said:


> Hello Mother
> 
> People arrive basically between 11:30 to 12:30 game starts about 12:45-1 pm The game lasts 4 or five hours depending on how evolving the story is for the players and or weather conditions. Me and a few of the players are coming from Burke and Springfield VA definately understand that if traffic is being iffy it can seem like a hike.
> 
> ...




It really sounds like a great group. Sadly, I wouldn't be available until around 5:00 on Saturdays. I was hoping you guys met later in the afternoon. Anyway, have fun.

MS


----------

